
Fintech Startup Finix Raises $18M, Aims to Become the Twilio of Payments - Cieplak
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffkauflin/2019/07/16/fintech-startup-finix-raises-18-million-aims-to-become-the-twilio-of-payments
======
vikramkr
Do these sort of x of y descriptions ever make sense? I dont think I've ever
come across one that was better at conveying what a startup does than a
straightforward description. It makes it seem like an unoriginal ripoff riding
on some other company's cool factor. How is calling it the Twilio of payments
better than calling it a payments infrastructure as a service provider?

